# Erfahrung: Dell Lieferzeit



## soul4ever (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

hab gestern für meine Schwester ein XPS 15 bei Dell bestellt und direkt mit KK bezahlt. Als ich den voraussichtlichen Liefertermin sah, bin ich fast vom Hocker gefallen. 24.1 ! Mir war ehrlich gesagt nicht bewusst, dass Dell nur nach Auftrag fertigt und dass diese Verzögerung (nach meiner google Recherche) offenbar ganz normal ist.

Nunja, bestellt ist die einfachste XPS 15 Variante ohne die geringste Änderung!: Seit gestern Abend ist der Status "In Produktion":

Die Sache ist die, ich bzw. die Schwester brauchen das Gerät bis zum Freitag, 20.1 aller aller spätestens, also morgen in einer Woche. Dell sagt der Dienstag drauf. Hab den support heute per mail kontaktiert ob ich stornieren sollte, aber kam keine Antwort.

Gibt es hier Erfahrungen, ob das trotz dem Termins bis 24.1, doch bis 20.1 machbar ist? Wie gesagt, ist die einfachste Konfig ohne Sonderwunsch.

Grüße


----------



## Joel-92 (12. Januar 2012)

Such dir halt ein vergleichbares Gerät von einem anderen Hersteller aus und bestell das in einem Elektronikversand. Da hast du das dann in 3 Tagen.


----------



## soul4ever (12. Januar 2012)

Hilft mir jetzt nicht wirklich weiter Joel - 92.


----------



## GTXForce (12. Januar 2012)

Das ist machbar, allerdings müsste es dann spätesten Montag an UPS übergeben werden da die UPS 4 Tage für den Versand benötigt.


----------



## soul4ever (12. Januar 2012)

Hmpf - ist die Frage, wie lange die für die Produktion brauchen bzw. ob dort auch Samstags produziert wird. 

Hab heute am frühen Vormittag die mail an Dell geschickt, hatte immer vom tollen Service gehört und eigentlich schon noch mit einer Antwort gerechnet :/


----------



## GTXForce (12. Januar 2012)

Ich hab nochmal nachgeguckt, der Gesamte Vorgang hat 6 Tage gedauert. Ich hatte mir damals auch das Grundmodel bestellt.


----------



## soul4ever (12. Januar 2012)

Danke. Das klingt ja verdammt gut. Werde es wohl riskieren.


Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

Normalerweise wird schon beim Bestellen angezeigt, wie lange es dauern kann. Es ist halt so, dass es immer wieder mal unerwartet hohe Nachfrage geben kann, oder auch zB wegen Weinachten mehr Bestellungen oder auch mehr Reklamationen, so dass die MItarbeiter bei Dell insgesamt höher belastet sind. Daher kann es auch mal länger dauern, es gab sogar Zeiten, in denen bestimmte Modelle um die 10 Wochen Lieferzeit hatten, da die Nachfrage so groß war. 

Hier zB Lieferinformation für kleine und mittlere Unternehmen | Dell Deutschland da steht, dass die benutzerdefinierten XPS 6-8 Arbeitstage brauchen, es gibt da auch keine gesonderte INfos für "basismodelle" oder so - vlt gelten die XPS immer als "benutzerdefiniert" und werden immer erst nach Bestellung gebaut - egal ob man was an der Grundkonfig ändert oder nicht....  Aber selbst wenn es schnell geht und es 6 Arbeitstage sind: gestern bestellt, dann hast Du als Arbeitstage heute, morgen, Woche Mo bis Do...  Dann wird es Do spät vlt. abgeschickt ist wenn es schnell geht Freitag da - WENN es wirklich schnell geht... falls Samstag auch als Arbeitstag gezählt wird, hast Du vlt mehr Glück. Und falls die Angaben sich wirklich aufs Lieferdatum beziehen, dann vielleicht auch. Aber bei 8 Arbeitstagen, selbst wenn damit die Lieferung gemeint ist und Samstag Arbeitstag ist: heute, morgen, Samstag, dann noch Mo bis Freitag, sind 8 Tage... wird auch knapp


----------



## Auriale (12. Januar 2012)

hatte mir ja nen alienware bestellt, also auch dell. vorraussichtlich wurde der fürn 27.12.11 angegeben, kam aber schon am 17.12.11.
bestellt wurde am 7.12.11.

also in den meisten fällen gehts schneller als angegeben, es sei denn das bei irgendwelchen bauteilen gerade engpässe sind. kann auch schonmal vorkommen das sich das datum weiter nach hinten verschiebt in dem falle.


----------



## soul4ever (13. Januar 2012)

Grade eben ne email gekommen, dass mein Fall geprüft wurde und das Gerät bereits an UPS übergeben wurde und sich im Versand befindet. Ging jetzt ja doch recht zackig. Mittlerweile sehe ich den Status auch selbst  Heute morgen stand noch "in Produktion".

Schauen wir mal, bis wann das Gerät jetzt eintrifft, aber in den nächsten 7 Tagen wird es wohl hoffentlich klappen


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2012)

Okay, wenn es übergeben wurde, sollte das kein Problem sein, AUSSER die stoppen jetzt händeringend den UPS-Fahrer und geben dir dann freudig bekannt, dass die Bestellung erfolgreich storniert werden konnte...


----------



## soul4ever (13. Januar 2012)

Das wäre es ^^

Aber ne, sollt scho passen jetzt


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2012)

Ich seh schon in der Bildzeitung die Schlagzeile "Storno-Wahn: UPS-Bote von Dell-Mitarbeiter überfallen! "


----------



## soul4ever (13. Januar 2012)

^^

Aber hier, grade mail bekommen, das er Montag geliefert wird. Jetzt gucke ich grade nach, dachte ja der kommt aus Irland...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gute Stück hat noch ne halbe Weltreise vor sich. Wusste nicht, dass die aus China kommen, dachte das wäre europäische Wertarbeit 

Aber imposant, dass er Montag geliefert werden soll.


----------



## Auriale (14. Januar 2012)

kommt aber hin^^ meiner wurde auch samstag nacht verschickt und war pünktlich 11 uhr morgends am montags da  kam ebenfalls aus china :p


----------



## K3n$! (14. Januar 2012)

Würde mich mal interessieren, wie schnell die bei Dell liefern. 
Kannst du vielleicht deinen Screen aktualisieren, wenn du dein Gerät hast ?


----------



## Alex555 (15. Januar 2012)

Dell gibt die Zeit immer recht grosszügig an. Das ist der späteste Termin, meist geht das schneller. 
Die Ware wird halt in Asien produziert und muss erst nach Deutschland transportiert werden. 
Ich würde generell bei Dell eher anrufen, nicht mails schreiben! 
Vor 5-6 Jahren hat Dell noch in Polen produziert, so viel ich weiss.


----------



## soul4ever (15. Januar 2012)

aktueller Stand:



> Dubai, United Arab Emirates	 15.01.2012	 12:55	Abfahrts Scan
> 15.01.2012	 11:17	Ankunfts Scan
> Shanghai, China	                 15.01.2012	 4:52	        Abfahrts Scan
> Shanghai, China	                 13.01.2012	 23:36	Export Scan
> ...




http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ddtaagh.jpg


----------



## K3n$! (15. Januar 2012)

Da hat das Notebook dann schon mehr von der Welt gesehen, als man selbst


----------



## soul4ever (16. Januar 2012)

Tjo ^^

Kam heute morgen jetzt auch im Nachbarort an und wird heute kommen, wenn der Fahrer keinen Mist macht. Echt faszinierend wie schnell das ist


----------



## Xiro (12. Mai 2017)

Mal sehen wie es im Mai-2017 mit der Liefergeschwindigkeit aussieht.

Habe mich auch ganz schön erschrocken. Bestellt am 09.05.2017 abends (Mit Sofort-Überweisung bezahlt) -> Liefertermin ist der 30.05.2017  das sind ganze 20 Tage!!

11.05. Morgens - irritiert von der voraussichtlichen langen Lieferzeit, habe ich den Dell-Support telefonisch kontaktiert und nach Absprache (nette und hilfsbereite Dame vmtl. aus dem schönen Ost-Europa, die das Prozedere schon kannte) die Email-Quittung der Sofort-Überweisung gemailt, da diese immer noch nicht meiner Bestellung zugeordnet war.
^^ Ganz  ehrlich - bei anderen Shops geht die Ware sofort in den nächsten Status ohne den Zahlungseingang abzuwarten. Ich dachte das prädestiniert SOFORT-Überweisung als Mittel zur schnellen Lieferung - auch bei Dell!!!???

12.05. 13:35 Nun nach einer Standardmail ist der Bestellstatus von <Status 2> schnell über <3> auf <4> gesprungen. 
(Die 6 Stati: Auftrag erhalten - Auftragsbearbeitung - In Bearbeitung (in Vorproduktion) - In Produktion - Mit Spediteur (Versandt) -  Geliefert)

Hinweis in Email: Lieferung bis spätestens 30.05.2017. Ne Paket-Verfolgungsnummer von UPS gab es auch schon (aber ohne Status). 
Da Dell ja bestimmt "Zugelassener Empfänger" beim Zoll ist (und es in China hoffentlich ein äquivalent zum "zugelassenen Versender" gibt) sollte es da ja auch nicht weiter zu Verzögerungen in der Abfertigung kommen (außer der Zoll macht ne Stichprobe). 

13.05. 23:35 Uhr MEZ - Email von DELL mit Rechnung und diversen Links um den Order-Status zu prüfen. Der Vorgang ist auf der Dellseite nun auch auf den Status 5 <Versandt> gewechselt. In der UPS Sendung-Verfolgung ist weiterhin der Status nicht abrufbar.

15.05. - Info per Mail von der netten Support-Dame ... 
>Ihre Bestellung ******** wurde am 12.5.2017 aus China versendet. Die Lieferzeit aus China betraegt 7-10 Tage. Die Bestellung sollte voraussichtlich entweder am Freitag 19.5.2017 oder Montag 22.5.2017 geliefert werden. 
SIe koenne den Status der LIeferung am Shipping, Freight, Logistics and Supply Chain Management from UPS unter der Verfolgungsnummer 1ZW************ kontrollieren. 
Die Vefolgungsnummer wurd erst aktiv, nachdem UPS die Bestellung erhalten hat. <

17.05. - Der UPS Sendungsstatus ist weiter nicht abrufbar. Habe die Vermutung, dass das erst auf europäischen Boden funktionieren wird. 

22.05.2017kurz vor 17:00 Uhr - Nochmal bei der DELL Hotline angerufen - neues Ticket da der UPS-Status weiterhin nicht abrufbar ist.

23.05.2017 - UPS kann nun nachverfolgt werden
----
P********, DE 	24.05.2017 	13:52 	Zugestellt
Frankfurt, Germany 	23.05.2017 	16:46 	Ankunfts Scan
Waalwijk, Netherlands 	23.05.2017 	11:00 	Abfahrts Scan
Waalwijk, Netherlands 	22.05.2017 	22:00 	Herkunfts Scan
Netherlands 	23.05.2017 	6:33 (ET) 	Auftrag verarbeitet: Für UPS bereit 
----

ALSO zusammengefasst
----
am 09.05.2017 bestellt
am 24.05.2017 geliefert
14-15 Tage Lieferzeit...


----------

